# Any ideas on prob w/ NH 8160-trans leak



## AATAAB (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey Everyone 

I have a NH 8160 2wd (1996 I think). Alright lets start at the top. The tractor quit running in the field one day. Turns out it was the metal fuel line in the tank had rusted. Had it replaced at a tractor repair shop. I know the cab had to be removed to replace the part. OK now the first problem. When we used the tractor for the first time we notice oil coming out what looks like a solenoid or sending unit. ( I will supply pics Red arrows are pointing to the solenoid oil flows out of the top). It does not leak all the time just sometime and by leak I mean steady stream of oil. We also notice that a plate had been broken that holds the shifting leakage( check pics) We have had the plate replace By a different better mechanic and the leakage adjusted correctly. Started it today notice the oil still leaks sometimes ( by sometimes I mean if you turn it on it will leak turn off then back on it will or will not. Any ideas. Or at least what this part is


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Howdy AATAAB,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Forum.

I can't see clearly the item your arrows point to. Does the leaking item have a wire connecting to it?? If so, it might be a solenoid, a pressure sensor, or a temperature sensor. If no wire connection, it is probably a vent. Since it leaks fluid, my guess would be a vent.

In this cold temperature environment, we are seeing a lot hydraulic fluid problems associated with condensation/ice in the system. If it's been quite a while since you've changed fluid & filter, you might consider changing fluid as soon as you get a good thaw. 

The Ford Parts library will help you identify the leaking item. Go to the "*Official New Holland Online Parts Store*" on the internet:

- click on the "find parts by model" button.
- enter "8160" in the "search for model" box, and click on the little magnifying glass to start search.
- click on "(8160) FORD TRACTOR (9/95-1/00)".
- click on "transmission".

There are probably 300 different parts diagrams for your transmission. The part you are looking for will be in there someplace. GOOD LUCK.


----------

